# Please Help Mark Frazier



## ivorbigun

received the following in an email

After 17 years together, Mark's girlfriend left him with all her medical bills, and he is going into bankruptcy. His shop, along with all of the machines and tools, is going to be sold.  Needless to say, he is depressed and distraught. Mark has been a very active member of our forum since 2014.
We are asking all of our members to help Mark avoid losing everything. Please send Mark whatever you can at his PayPal address: markfrazier16137@yahoo.com , or if you prefer, we will get you his home address, so that he can pay off his loan and avoid bankruptcy and loss of his shop.
We appreciate your generosity to help Mark.
God bless you.
The Staff at The Hobby-Machinist
Unsubscribe from mailing list: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/email-stop/46068/mailing-list?c=9a6412116286e05ec33f8627a2d7e1db
-----------------------------
Visit The Hobby-Machinist Forums: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/


----------



## Greenerguy

I'm also in UK and got it this morning.

It's likely genuine' there was a thread about it in early November.

Eugene


----------



## ivorbigun

Thanks Eugine if I can get positive confirmation then I will donate to the cause.


----------



## HMF

Sadly, this is the situation that Mark is in. He can use all the help he can get,


----------



## Hukshawn

This is no scam. The members of this forum really do come together in times of need and we take care of our friends. These are good people and deserve every ounce of support.


----------



## BRIAN

It is legit Mark is going through a really hard time right now . If you can help please do so.


----------



## royesses

Mark, I'll send what I can today. I pray this all works out for you. I hope others who can send some help will do so. This is a one of a kind forum where members give to each other in many ways. I'm proud to be a part of this community.

Edit I just sent you some money through PayPal using your yahoo email. Don't despair it will all work out.

Roy


----------



## Cactus Farmer

I need his address please. I had bad experiences with PP. A personal check should do nicely however!


----------



## HMF

Please PM Markf for his address if you want to send a check.


----------



## HMF

To clarify some things that people are asking.

1. No email from support@hobby-machinist.com is a scam.
We don't contact you often, but, when we do, there is a reason.

2. Mark used his shop to secure a loan to pay for medical expenses he and his ex owed, and to cover the loss of income he suffered when she walked out of his life into the arms of another man right before they were to be married.  This was after 8 years of taking care of her while she was gravely ill. Unless he receives our help, and fast, he will lose his shop, which is his only source of making a living, and be put into bankruptcy.

We are a family on this forum. 
When someone is in grave danger of being left destitute, we open our wallets and help them.
They will do the same for us, if heaven forbid, we ever find ourselves in that awful situation one day.
From day one, we have done this. This is a forum where we help one another, pray for one another, and keep each other safe.

Everyone is free to make their own choice, whether or not to help out.
However, please don't confront Mark with pointed questions, or dispute his need for the help.
He is already upset enough without being placed on the defensive.


----------



## Calibre

$ sent. Please keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## HMF

We will continue to keep you apprised. If everyone pitches in, we can help him survive.


----------



## Mr. Byte

I was wondering how he was responsible, because she was his girlfriend and not wife. Thanks for clarification.


----------



## 4GSR

$$$ sent.


----------



## HMF

$$$ sent, wish it could be more.


----------



## Bob Korves

Sent.


----------



## john.oliver35

Sent!


----------



## Low tech

Sent
Hope this helps
Low Tech


----------



## ACHiPo

Sent.  It might help people judge contributions if we knew how much debt there is?


----------



## Billh50

Will definitely help out when my SS comes in on 3rd.


----------



## wlburton

Admin5 said:


> To clarify some things that people are asking.
> 
> 1. No email from support@hobby-machinist.com is a scam.
> We don't contact you often, but, when we do, there is a reason.
> 
> 2. Mark used his shop to secure a loan to pay for medical expenses he and his ex owed, and to cover the loss of income he suffered when she walked out of his life into the arms of another man right before they were to be married.  This was after 8 years of taking care of her while she was gravely ill. Unless he receives our help, and fast, he will lose his shop, which is his only source of making a living, and be put into bankruptcy.
> 
> We are a family on this forum.
> When someone is in grave danger of being left destitute, we open our wallets and help them.
> They will do the same for us, if heaven forbid, we ever find ourselves in that awful situation one day.
> From day one, we have done this. This is a forum where we help one another, pray for one another, and keep each other safe.
> 
> Everyone is free to make their own choice, whether or not to help out.
> However, please don't confront Mark with pointed questions, or dispute his need for the help.
> He is already upset enough without being placed on the defensive.


Liam--

We all know who Mark is--one of the most generous contributors of knowledge to this site, an inspiration to all hobby machinists, and a person deserving of help from all of us.  The only thing making me hesitate at all is that I don't know who YOU are, and what your involvement in this is.  All I saw in the email is that you are a new member with very few posts.  I am guessing that you are part of the new management team--although your name wasn't one of the three listed in Terry's message and I must have missed the introduction elsewhere.  When sending money out into the ether I'm guessing I'm not the only one who would like to know who it is making the request, since yours is a name I'm not familiar with.  I really mean no offense, but could you clarify who you are and what your role is at Hobby-Machinist?  I'm ready to send some money to benefit Mark, and I'm sorry if I'm being overly cautious about this.  I also agree with ACHiPo above that some idea of the amounts needed would be helpful in gauging donations.

Bill


----------



## Jud

Sent


----------



## Mark_f

ACHiPo said:


> Sent.  It might help people judge contributions if we knew how much debt there is?


The debt in question is almost $7500. So far the total received is over halfway there.

To those who have helped I am extremely grateful and hope I can return the generosity somehow.


----------



## Hukshawn

Mark, did you ever finish the EDM machine? The last I saw with that thread it wasn't complete. I was really impressed with your work on that. That would be a nice way to repay everyone, finishing that machine. Or posting shop made tooling. I'm sure everyone would feel fulfilled fully just to see you keep working.


----------



## ACHiPo

mark_f said:


> The debt in question is almost $7500. So far the total received is over halfway there.
> 
> To those who have helped I am extremely grateful and hope I can return the generosity somehow.


Mark,
Thanks for sharing.  I’m sure this is difficult, but the amount seems very doable given this august group!  Glad to see we’re well on the way!
Evan


----------



## royesses

mark_f said:


> The debt in question is almost $7500. So far the total received is over halfway there.
> 
> To those who have helped I am extremely grateful and hope I can return the generosity somehow.



Just sent you another $50.00 by paypal.  Happy to help out a friend. It would be great if we could get the whole debt paid off.

Roy


----------



## Mark_f

Hukshawn said:


> Mark, did you ever finish the EDM machine? The last I saw with that thread it wasn't complete. I was really impressed with your work on that. That would be a nice way to repay everyone, finishing that machine. Or posting shop made tooling. I'm sure everyone would feel fulfilled fully just to see you keep working.


The EDM machine is basically complete. The control and servo head are done and test ok. Right now the hold up is building a base for it to mount on and getting the XY table that the work tank sets on. These are rather expensive components, probably around $300 total. I have just been consumed by medical and personal issues this last year. 
I am going to get it set up to try in the coming year I hope and will post or maybe attempt a video (if I can figure that out). I have to much work in it not to complete it. Please be patient and keep watching.


----------



## Mark_f

royesses said:


> Just sent you another $50.00 by paypal.  Happy to help out a friend. It would be great if we could get the whole debt paid off.
> 
> Roy


I f i can get the secured debt satisfied, save the shop,  I can get the rest handled. Thank you so much.


----------



## HMF

The money is going to Mark directly to pay his debt.
Not one dime is going to any of us.
This account is a general admin account that any  of the staff can utilize. 
We use it when we wish to remain anonymous in something we are doing.

All of the staff here agree that helping Mark is what we want and need to do.
We don't need to take credit for it. It is, in our opinion, the right thing to do.


----------



## Mark_f

I wish to Thank everyone who has stepped up to help. You have no idea how much I appreciate everything. This forum is my only family and friends I have. When the management offered to try to help me I wasn't sure if I could , but I gave them the OK and It has been a very humbling experience  and I am in awe of the support from everyone. I have manged to go through my 66 years without ever borrowing money from anyone or asking for help from anyone. It is a new experience to have this experience of friendship and support.


----------



## wlburton

Admin5 said:


> The money is going to Mark directly to pay his debt.
> Not one dime is going to any of us.
> This account is a general admin account that any  of the staff can utilize.
> We use it when we wish to remain anonymous in something we are doing.
> 
> All of the staff here agree that helping Mark is what we want and need to do.
> We don't need to take credit for it. It is, in our opinion, the right thing to do.


Thanks for the clarification.  I love this forum!  Money has been sent via Pay Pal "In partial compensation for (his) inspiring posts..".
Bill


----------



## DHarris

$$ sent 12/30/17 @ 11:45 pst

looking forward to your continued presence here on the forums and your amazing projects!


----------



## dibidaebi

$$ sent. Hope it will help. I'm impressed about Mark's projects!


----------



## royesses

Mark,
          Your projects are a paradigm of old world craftsmanship. Your equipment is first class. It would be a crying shame to see you lose it all. I have learned a lot from you and have been inspired by you. When I was in the same predicament as you and like you through no fault of my own, my friends and family helped me out and I got through it. I lost everything I owned and had to start over again. If this can be prevented in your case it would be a wonderful thing. I'm pulling for you.

Roy


----------



## David S

Mark thank you for the update.  I have sent you something.  I wish the Canadian dollar was better, but hope that every amount gets you closer to freedom.

Sincerely,

David


----------



## magicniner

It's not a fortune but I've sent a little, let us know how it's going, 
Regards, 
Nick


----------



## woodchucker

mark_f said:


> The debt in question is almost $7500. So far the total received is over halfway there.
> 
> To those who have helped I am extremely grateful and hope I can return the generosity somehow.


I think your contributions / projects have already returned much of that.
Sending later when I get out of the shop.. Today is woodworking day.


----------



## petcnc

A little something was send to Mark. 
I wish I could send more but the whole country (and everyone lives in) ... have seen better days.
Petros from Greece


----------



## webguydave

Done and done!!  I basically lurk...gleaning bits of knowledge along the way from folks way more knowable about machining than I...Hoping this puts a brighter light on the coming year for Mark!!


----------



## DougD

sent


----------



## Woodsman 22

ivorbigun said:


> received the following in an email
> 
> After 17 years together, Mark's girlfriend left him with all her medical bills, and he is going into bankruptcy. His shop, along with all of the machines and tools, is going to be sold.  Needless to say, he is depressed and distraught. Mark has been a very active member of our forum since 2014.
> We are asking all of our members to help Mark avoid losing everything. Please send Mark whatever you can at his PayPal address: markfrazier16137@yahoo.com , or if you prefer, we will get you his home address, so that he can pay off his loan and avoid bankruptcy and loss of his shop.
> We appreciate your generosity to help Mark.
> God bless you.
> The Staff at The Hobby-Machinist
> Unsubscribe from mailing list: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/email-stop/46068/mailing-list?c=9a6412116286e05ec33f8627a2d7e1db
> -----------------------------
> Visit The Hobby-Machinist Forums: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/



I don't know what I am doing wrong, but I cut and pasted Mark's yahoo.com address into my PayPal payment account to give a donation and PayPal immediately indicated that this was NOT a valid address. I checked the several times and it was entered correctly. Can anyone tell my what I am doing wrong or what the problem might otherwise be?


----------



## ACHiPo

Woodsman 22 said:


> I don't know what I am doing wrong, but I cut and pasted Mark's yahoo.com address into my PayPal payment account to give a donation and PayPal immediately indicated that this was NOT a valid address. I checked the several times and it was entered correctly. Can anyone tell my what I am doing wrong or what the problem might otherwise be?


Not sure.  It worked for me?


----------



## john.oliver35

ACHiPo said:


> Not sure.  It worked for me?



It worked for me as well.  Perhaps check to see if you captured the 'space' before the email address in your cut?


----------



## Artemetra

If this place helps save a home shop then we get a little faith restored. $$ sent.


----------



## Silverbullet

Mark I'm so very sorry im unable to help , my only income is just over a thousand dollars a month on disability. My wife's part time feeds us. The hard part is my bills are piling up too. But they'll get there money $20. A month. Ill be praying at minimum for your outcome to reach and exceed the amount to cover extras .


----------



## Mark_f

Silverbullet said:


> Mark I'm so very sorry im unable to help , my only income is just over a thousand dollars a month on disability. My wife's part time feeds us. The hard part is my bills are piling up too. But they'll get there money $20. A month. Ill be praying at minimum for your outcome to reach and exceed the amount to cover extras .


Don't worry about it. I appreciate your caring.


----------



## monkeyb0y

$$ sent. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Glenn Brooks

$ sent via PP.

Note- Mark’s email address is in the original request.


----------



## Glenn Brooks

Woodsman 22 said:


> I don't know what I am doing wrong, but I cut and pasted Mark's yahoo.com address into my PayPal payment account to give a donation and PayPal immediately indicated that this was NOT a valid address. I checked the several times and it was entered correctly. Can anyone tell my what I am doing wrong or what the problem might otherwise be?




Go back and delete the “send to: “ part that magically appears in PP email line when you cut and past.  Leave  only the actual email. Then it will work.

Glenn


----------



## jeff_g1137

Hi Mark
$$$ sent not a lot, but the best i can do.
All the best.
Jeff g


----------



## Woodsman 22

Glenn Brooks said:


> Go back and delete the “send to: “ part that magically appears in PP email line when you cut and past.  Leave  only the actual email. Then it will work.
> 
> Glenn



Hi; I went back and tried it again. It went thru this time= $ sent.


----------



## Woodsman 22

Hello Mark; 

     Donation made and it went through this time. It is not a lot, but it is what I can afford at this time of the year. I hope your situation gets resolved favorably for you soon.


----------



## Bill W.

$$$ sent

Mark... In post #23 you stated "wish I could return the generosity somehow."

You "return the generosity" every time you touch the lathe and share your projects with the rest of us... Thank you


----------



## Brain Coral

$$ sent from the Great White North, Mark.... You will get through this.

Brian


----------



## Mark_f

Some have wondered the status of this wonderful effort. I would like to give everyone an update. The fund is sitting with almost $5000 in it. I am overwhelmed at the effort everyone has put into this and I feel sure I will be successful in getting through this as it is getting closer to the goal. I am in awe of the generousity of everyone and the power of such a group as this forum. I thank every one of you.


----------



## magicniner

It's not self-less, we all want to see you in back your shop and to see what you do in there ;-) 
ATB, 
Nick


----------



## Mark_f

magicniner said:


> It's not self-less, we all want to see you in back your shop and to see what you do in there ;-)
> ATB,
> Nick


I'm already working on a list of projects for 2018.


----------



## Blucllrplt

New to the forum but have been in Mark's shoes as well.  $ sent and hope enough people can donate so that he doesn't lose his shop.


----------



## JohnnyTK

Sent. If you only can send $1 with 22,000 K members, we can make this happen. Less then the price of a coffee. I know I have been lucky to be able to follow Marks projects in the short time I have been a member of this forum and learned so much.


----------



## brav65

I just sent some money through PP Mark, I wish you all the best in the new year,


----------



## magicniner

Just a quick bump up so anyone who hasn't yet seen this might catch sight of it, 

 - Nick


----------



## Billh50

Sold something on craigslist so I could send something. So money sent!


----------



## Mark_f

Billh50 said:


> Sold something on craigslist so I could send something. So money sent!


Thank you Bill


----------



## Mark_f

_the goal is getting close. I think everything will be okay soon._


----------



## Armourer

Money sent though PP! Good luck Mark!


----------



## markba633csi

Sent, best wishes to a great HM member who deserves better
Mark


----------



## jeff_g1137

Hi Mark
Do not tell the gf, let her think there is still a debt & you are having a problem paying it.
jeff


----------



## texanjohn

Sent a check this AM, hope you can put this behind you very soon and look forward to your next projects, as for what to tell the ex, WHO CARES!!!! When she comes back around ( and she will) ask yourself if you can trust her not to hurt you again, without trust there is no chance for a real relationship, please yourself,and someone will be happy,best of luck,john


----------



## dpb

$$ sent.
Good luck!


----------



## Mark_f

I am very humbled by the generosity of the members of this forum. I was in a bad position and about to lose my entire shop. Thanks to the tremendous help with the donations from the forum members and the management, my shop is in the clear and I no longer suffer under the threat of bankruptcy.  I can't express my appreciation and thanks enough for this. I had no idea how many of you pay attention to the projects I post. I now realize my greatest wish, to pass on my knowledge to others before I leave this world. I ( with the assistance of a good friend) am making a list of projects for 2018 and anxious to get started. 
Again, thank you all for your generosity and help. I look forward to sharing many projects for sometime to come.


----------



## Hukshawn

Awesome sauce!


----------



## john.oliver35

Mark,

Thank you!  I look forward to more projects from you!  I don't know where I could have purchased a book with the equivalent of your project threads for my meager donation amount - so I consider it a bargain!

And congratulations Nels and successors for creating a site where a good thing like this can happen!
John


----------



## ACHiPo

Mark,
That's great news!  Looking forward to seeing more projects!
Evan


----------



## Billh51

Mark,
 I have been on the road traveling and haven’t checked in very much lately. I was saddened to read about your plight but the generosity of our group is a heartwarming thing. Funds have been sent,wish you well,Happy New Year’s.
Bill


----------



## Brain Coral

"Thanks to the tremendous help with the donations from the forum members and the management, my shop is in the clear and I no longer suffer under the threat of bankruptcy."

Mark, I am so happy to hear that... 

I realize that you still have a rough road ahead, but it will get better. Happy New Year to you...

Brian


----------



## Charles Spencer

Glad to hear it Mark.  Now you can go back to making my projects look bad next to yours.


----------



## BRIAN

A little more just to help you get ahead.
Brian.


----------



## David S

If there ever was an award for the best Forum on the internet the Hobby-Machinist would win hands down.

Such great news Mark, and it makes me so proud to be part of such a caring supportive group.

David


----------



## Mark_f

I can't thank you all enough. At my age, my shop is my life and keeps me going. I must use my crutches or wheel chair all the time now. I can use my crutches in the shop but also have a stool with wheels to scoot around the shop. God bless you all. I don't know what I would do if I couldn't machine.


----------



## bfk

I'm a bit late to the party, but sent something today. I'm sure it won't go to waste. Mark, I've learnt a lot from your posts and wish you a better 2018.


----------



## silverhawk

mark_f said:


> I am very humbled by the generosity of the members of this forum. I was in a bad position and about to lose my entire shop. Thanks to the tremendous help with the donations from the forum members and the management, my shop is in the clear and I no longer suffer under the threat of bankruptcy. I can't express my appreciation and thanks enough for this. I had no idea how many of you pay attention to the projects I post. I now realize my greatest wish, to pass on my knowledge to others before I leave this world. I ( with the assistance of a good friend) am making a list of projects for 2018 and anxious to get started.
> Again, thank you all for your generosity and help. I look forward to sharing many projects for sometime to come.



I cannot like this enough! Great news!


----------



## markba633csi

Yay! good to hear
M


----------



## kevinpg

sent what I could. best wishes.


----------



## tertiaryjim

Finally getting some financial things organized and though late I wanted to send something for project materials.
Really enjoy your projects. Hope to see more.
Thanks for posting and taking us along.
Jim


----------



## tertiaryjim

Mark, forgot to mention that I have bull nose and ball endmills that have been re-sharpened.
Would be happy to send you some.


----------

